# (Permission visit) Clayton Le Woods Reservoir, Oct 2013



## Judderman62 (Oct 26, 2013)

Built in 1884 to provide water storage for the Leyland area the reservoir was decommissioned
in 1992. It provided locals with water for 108 years and in it's heyday it stored up to 300,000 Gallons 
of water.

English heritage twice turned down applications to have it listed stating it was "Neither a rare nor
an exceptional example of it's type"

It was previously owned by united utilities until March 2013. It will shortly be demolished to make way for 14 
new homes.

With eleventy billion people milling round the place it was impossible to get many shots without several people in 
shot, but here's the images I managed to grab.













































​


----------



## krela (Oct 27, 2013)

Nicely captured, there's a lot of ghosts in there...


----------



## MD (Oct 27, 2013)

nice work judders


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 27, 2013)

The brick work in those arches . . . such a shame to think they'll end up as hard-core for "rabbit hutches".


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks peeps


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 29, 2013)

Lovely work as always, Judders. Always a pleasure to see your stuff


----------



## night crawler (Oct 29, 2013)

Great photo's glad this has bee recorded before demolition


----------



## fragglehunter (Nov 30, 2013)

Loved this place, a cracking set Mr J.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 30, 2013)

cheers Mr. Hunter


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 1, 2013)

Superb brickwork, great photos.


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful photos and what a place! Can't believe they wouldn't list it.. it's amazing


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 1, 2013)

Very sad that to hear that this will soon be gone, your pictures do it justice. Agree entirely about getting pm's from certain sources.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks peeps


----------



## Swampster (Dec 3, 2013)

Would make an nice pub/club


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 3, 2013)

it'll be gone now


----------

